# مراجع وكتب في امتحان Pmp



## engahmedalaa (12 يوليو 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/8220592/21fd8e01/PMP.html

السلام عليكم
لقد قمت بتجميع بعض الملفات والبرامج المفيدة لمن يريد راسة PMP ارجو ان تكون مفيدة لكم

حيث انني اخطط لدراسة PMP واود مشاركة اعضاء المنتدي الكرام في المعلومات عن هذا الموضوع المثير

ارجو من المشرف الفاضل اضافت الملفات الي المكتية وشكرا

مع تمناتي لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح
ولا تنسونا بالدعاء

----------
الاخ الزميل الفاضل
يطلب موقع التنزيل باسوورد
نرجو اعطاؤنا الباسوورد ليستطيع الجميع الانتفاع بما تفضلت بطرحه
ومن ثم اضافته الى المكتبة
وكل اشكر لكم

اخوك
نهر النيييل​


----------



## engahmedalaa (12 يوليو 2008)

وقريبا سوف اضيف بعض المحاضرات الخاصة بنفس الموضوع ولاكن بالصوت والصورة

وتمنياتي لكم بكل توفيق ونجاح

ولاتنسونا بالدعاء


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (13 يوليو 2008)

*مشاركه جباره*

مشاركه جباره ومفيده جدا" نشكرك وننتظر وعدك على أحر من الجمر​


----------



## فائز المهندس (13 يوليو 2008)

مشكور ما قصرت


----------



## engahmedalaa (14 يوليو 2008)

اخواني اعضاء المنتدي الكرام

لقد تم بحمد اللة تحميل الفيديو بنجاح وسوف احاول وضع بعض الكتب الهامة حين الحصول عليها

مع تمنايتي لكم بكل توفيق ونجاح

ولا تنسونا بالدعاء


----------



## جاكـــوار (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا

لكن أخي الكريم بعض الملفات المضغوطه بحاجة لـ password

مثل كتاب ريتا


----------



## المهندس البار (24 يوليو 2008)

thanks for you


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (24 يوليو 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## ielfoly (14 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووورررر


----------



## أحمد ضوي (24 أغسطس 2008)

*جهد مشكور لكن اين الباسورد*

أخي حاولت الدخول على الرابط لكن اشترط وجود باسورد حتى استطيع الدخول على الفلدر فهل يمكنكم المساعدة ؟

وشكرا


----------



## engahmedalaa (3 سبتمبر 2008)

arab is the PW


----------



## ن حباشى (3 سبتمبر 2008)

عذرا أخى أحاول التحميل لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## mo7amedsameer (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا و لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## حسن مشهور (8 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ المهندس/ أحمد علاء
كل عام وأنت بألف خير ،،،
شكراً على مشاركتـك أعضاء المنتدى هذه المعلومات القيمة ، ومجهودك في رفع كل تلك الملفات.
ولكن عند الدخول والتحميل تظهر رسالة بأن وصلة الملف المطلوب خاطئة !!
هل يمكنك حل هذه المشكلة ؟
وشكراً مرة أخرى .


----------



## engahmedalaa (10 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندس القدير حسن
شكرا علي مشاركتك الفعالة
وجزاك اللة كل الخير وكل عام وانت بالف صحة وعافية وخير

هل لك زميلي العزيز تحديد اي الملفات التي يوجد بها هذا الخطء حيث انني جربت معظم الملفات وهي تعمل 

لك جزير الشكر والتقدير


----------



## eng_houssam (11 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## جلول عامر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مصطفى عمر زايد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الرابط لايعمل ودائما يعطى هذة الرسالة *You are not authorized to view this page*

You might not have permission to view this directory or page using the credentials you supplied.If you believe you should be able to view this directory or page, please try to contact the Web site by using any e-mail address or phone number that may be listed on the www.4shared.com home page.
ارجو حل هذة المشكلة وشكرا


----------



## المهندس المنتخب (22 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي العزيز الملف بحاجة الى رقم سري ارجو تزويدنا بها وشكرا لجهودك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم احمد علاء

استشعر بان الملفات اكثر من مهمة واكثر من مفيدة

واردت اضافة الموضوع الى المكتبة كي تعم الفائدة
الا انني جربت تنزيل الملفات 
لكن بالفعل طلب باسوورد

ولم استطع التعرف على هديتك القيمة لنا 

لطفا لا امرا
ارجو منك اعادة التحميل مشكورا


----------



## سكر راكان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرررررررررررررر


----------



## أحمد روكسان (30 أكتوبر 2008)

ٍسبحان الله


----------



## خالد قدورة (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمد عيد باشا (16 نوفمبر 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## asmonty (24 نوفمبر 2008)

نرجو مساعدتك بإيضاح كلمة المرورpassword


----------



## foratfaris (25 نوفمبر 2008)

الروابط تعمل وكلمة المرور هي
arab
سلامي للجميع


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*الباسووووووووووووووووووووووووووورد*



engahmedalaa قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/dir/8220592/21fd8e01/pmp.html
> 
> السلام عليكم
> لقد قمت بتجميع بعض الملفات والبرامج المفيدة لمن يريد راسة Pmp ارجو ان تكون مفيدة لكم
> ...



رجاءا الباسوووووووووووووووووووووووووورد للتحميل​


----------



## wdawash (10 مايو 2009)

شكرا و لكن ملف كتاب ريتا يحتاج password ليتم فكه برجاء إبلاغنا بها لتكتمل الفائدة.


----------



## itpro2005 (11 مايو 2009)

اريد المساعدة
اريد كتاب ريتا 
Hot Topics, Flashcards for Passing the PMP


----------



## bryar (12 مايو 2009)

ما هو الباسورد لفتح الملف الرئيسي مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## الصقري2 (12 مايو 2009)

كنت خير معين وفقك الله لما تحبه وترضاه


----------



## المورد العربى (14 مايو 2009)

اخى العزيز محتاج باسورد عشان نقدر فى تحميل هذة الملفات وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ehabbraime (15 مايو 2009)

اخي العزيز الملفات بحاجة الى كلمة سر


----------



## maher-mohamed (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم 
تم استكمال بعض الملفات ولك جزيل الشكر 
لكن كتاب ريتا بعد تحميله مطلوب له باسوورد خاص به هل ممكن تدونه لامكانيه فك الملف 
وللاخوة الذين يسألوا عن الباسوررد من مشاركه سابقه كتبت arab 
وهى التى احمل بيها وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## ifathy (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا و جزاك الله خير


----------



## ifathy (17 مايو 2009)

*الباسورد هى arab و المحتويات شغالة و مفيدة جدا*


----------



## حسام سعيد (17 مايو 2009)

الاخ الزميل الفاضل
يطلب موقع التنزيل باسوورد
نرجو اعطاؤنا الباسوورد


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ أحمد على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## أحمد_مرزبان (17 مارس 2010)

تم فتح المجلد وداخله لايوجد شىء 

مشكور على مجهودك


----------



## Ismail Abdallah (19 مارس 2010)

Thanks a lot for your efforts


----------



## سعد الدحيلان (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## hhmdan (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دعائم (30 يناير 2011)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــراً وكتر الف خيرك


----------



## حيحو حيدر (31 يناير 2011)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششكوووووووووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------

